# Marinemaster Arrived - Only Took 3 Days !!!



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Hi all

My MM arrived yesterday, the dreaded 'You were not in when we tried to deliver' card was on the doorstep. A quick phone call to TNT and they said they would deliver today - arrived with no custom duty either









Not bad having it sent from Thailand on Tuesday and here in UK on Thursday, don't even get that service from a frst class mail from one side of town to the other.

Anyway, I am thrilled and the watch lives up to expectations, it really does exude quality, the bezel insert looks like french polished ebony, the polished parts of the case have a mirror quality, the bracelet has a unique ratchet system that lets you extend it just a few mils at a time, the dial in some lights looks a dark green though it is black -just top notch - 50 hours power reserve on the 8L35 auto movement that hacks and can be manually wound. It comes with a nice rubber strap also. Enough of my ramblings here are some photo's

All the best

Derek


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Well done Derek ... it's a beauty


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

WhooHoo.....Thats really really nice


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Derek,

Glad you finally got hold of it safely - well worth the wait then?? Fantastic pictures of a fantastic watch









I think I need to start selling so that I can start buying !!!!!!! What's the size like compared to the 40th anniversary Seiko?

Mum, I know what I'd like for Christmas - I've no flaming chance but I can ask


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Cheers John and jason thanks for the kind words.

Paul, you will not have a problem with an MM after the 40th. The 40th seems bigger on the wrist due to the case the MM is about 42mm (45 including crown) diameter and 48mm lug to lug.

Hers a very quick comparison shot, forgive the quality.

Derek


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Now that is a really Beautiful watch...






































Is it a sin to covet someone elses watch or is it just a normal consequence of reading & writing within these forums!!!!!!

Gives you the motivation to go out and get one of these not so little beauties though doesn't it!!!!!!!!






























Mike


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks for the photo Derek.

I've decided that a MM must be mine (and sooner rather than later) so I'm going to order one asap







Watch this space - but don't hold your breath


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Derek,

That is a stunning watch.







And stunning quality photographs, as usual.









Congratulations.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I like...........now that or a Speedy?


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Red x









Maybe tomorrow


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

For me too David, bloody village photos









Well done Derek hopefully pics will be working tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2004)

Top man Derek

You are the first Seiko lover I know who has actually bought one, did you get it from Ewan?

Looks very nice to my un-Seiko educated eyes, I must admit I was quite tempted by Ewans pic, seemed a very reasonable price and you never know.









Why don't you write a review when you've had it a while I would certainly be interested in reading your views.

You could do a comparison with your SMP


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Sorry about the photo's, but back within limit's again - but not showing for me









Cheers Stan, Paul, David and PG. Neil perhaps I could do a review, but I just never seem to have the time







- The SMP is a well finished and comfortable watch and would have happily kept it. There is just something about owning a watch thats unique (as you already know from your fine and rare timepieces) you cannot pop down to your local Preston & Duckworth and buy one.

As an aside, I took the MM into a local store where they have watch repairers, as the MM uses the collar method of retaining the strap pin, and I tried to take one link out and lost the collar, then found it again, put it in a litle bag to take to the repairer - total pain. Anyway he was wearing an Omega 007 limited edition and very chuffed with it he was too, do you have one in your humungous Omega coolection <not a typo.

PauL - go on mate its only money







By the way i contacted Seiko UK who would happily take possesion of the MM and deal with Japan if and when a service is required or repair needed.

All the best

Derek


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pg tips said:


>


PG,

Here they are on my web space:




























Cheers

Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

What a stunner!


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

I had the verniers out tonight, measuring up all my watches. I don't think I could carry one of those









It is quite a bit bigger than the Seiko 007 that we all know.(found a nice side by side pic)

Still, I'd love to try one on.

BTW, I like the grips on the bezel. No nonsense there.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2004)

LuvWatch said:


> Anyway he was wearing an Omega 007 limited edition and very chuffed with it he was too, do you have one in your humungous Omega coolection <not a typo.


No Derek, I 've never had a 007.

Never say never though.

If I spot one at the right price its coming home with me.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Never really thought of the higher end Seikos beore all this talk of the Marine Master .... just checked out the Prospex Landmaster series .... Auto, Kinetic and a limited edition titanium and ceramic .... really good watches IMO .. not cheap though $1100 upwards.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Never really thought of the higher end Seikos beore all this talk of the Marine Master .... just checked out the Prospex Landmaster series .... Auto, Kinetic and a limited edition titanium and ceramic .... really good watches IMO .. not cheap though $1100 upwards.


 You read my mind Jot









I've just been looking at the Landmaster. However it was a discontinued auto version. I like it very much, despite the $1400 price tag........................


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2004)

I think you definitely have to be a Seiko freak to pay the high prices asked for their better models.

They are of finite interest, residuals are a bit up in the air but because of this you get a fairly unique watch, not many about.

The King seikos, Credors and MM's are the grail it seems to most Seiko folk, but not many seem to buy one, just live in lust.









I take my hat off to Derek, he wanted an MM and went out and bought it.

Seikos seem to hold more interest to westerners than to Japanese IMO, I saw a couple of Japanese collectors at the weekend who were buying a couple of Smiths watches from my friends stall and really all they seem to want over there are Smiths and Rolex.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've read someewhere that there is a big facination for anything British post WWII and pre 70's in Japan right now. The Beatles and Rolling Stones are bigger than ever over there.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

neil said:


> who were buying a couple of Smiths watches from my friends stall


 Neil, where is your friend's stall? I know its somewhere in S.E. but where exactly?

Cheers

Hawkey (







)


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> neil said:
> 
> 
> > who were buying a couple of Smiths watches from my friends stall
> ...


I'd love to invite you over Hawky but I like to have it all to myself!


----------

